# 3 Female Rats Need a Better owner (MILWAUKEE, WI)



## nriii (Jun 28, 2017)

I thought I would post here first. I am unwilling to shelter my girls, but they need a new home. I have tried everything to make keeping them work but really underestimated the time commitment rats would be. I can bring them to you if you're in reasonable driving distance.

They are rescues, so I'm unsure of their exact age, but they are ~7 months old. They are all potty trained.

I'm willing to separate them if you already have rats.

Ro is a PEW, and Mai and Ciel are black hooded. PM for photos if you would like them. They're skittish but cuddly with eachother, and Ro and Ciel love scratches.

FREE TO A GOOD HOME, if you're willing to be vetted.

I will send (cleaned) their litter box, space pod, unopened chew blocks, their igloo, their treats, their carrier. 

Please let me know if you're interested. Thank you.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I live near Milwaukee. I am up to my limit but if you need someone to watch them temporarily while a new home is found, let me know.


----------

